# gentrification = αριστοκρατικοποίηση, αριστοκρατοποίηση. εξαριστοκρατισμός, μεγαλοαστικοποίηση, μπουρζουαδοποίηση, (αστικός) εξευγενισμός (;)



## Elsa (Jan 8, 2009)

Υπάρχει ελληνική απόδοση του όρου  _ gentrification _ ; 
Από σημερινό δημοσίευμα των ΝΕΩΝ για τον μετασχηματισμό του χαρακτήρα της οδού Πειραιώς: 
_Ο χαρακτήρας της όμως», επισημαίνει στα «ΝΕΑ» ο καθηγητής Αρχιτεκτονικής στο Πανεπιστήμιο Βόλου Γιώργος Τζιρτζιλάκης, «παραμένει απροσδιόριστος. Είναι ένας δρόμος που έχει κενά, αλλά δεν έχει περιοχές δημόσιου χώρου, γιατί είναι κατακερματισμένος σε πολλούς δήμους». Η ιστορική οδός, προσθέτει, «βρίσκεται στη φάση της gentrification. Με αυτόν τον όρο στην πολεοδομία εννοούμε τον εξευγενισμό μιας περιοχής, τον καθαρισμό της από στρώματα χαμηλού εισοδήματος και την αντικατάστασή τους με γκαλερί, εστιατόρια, κατοικίες καλλιτεχνών. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ανεβαίνουν οι τιμές της γης»._


----------



## zephyrous (Jan 8, 2009)

Αστική ανάπλαση.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 8, 2009)

Προφανώς, το αναβάθμιση αν και υπερώνυμο:
"Γιατί ο Holm ασχολείται ακριβώς μ’ αυτό: την gentrification, που είναι ο διεθνής κοινωνιολογικός όρος, εδώ και δεκαετίες, γι’ αυτό που στα ελληνικά θα λέγαμε «αναβάθμιση αστικών περιοχών».

"Η εκδίωξη του προϋπάρχοντος πληθυσµού από µια αναβαθµιζόµενη αστική περιοχή και η εισαγωγή νέου πληθυσµού, ανώτερου κοινωνικού και οικονοµικού επιπέδου είναι περιφραστικά ο ορισµός του gentrification."
http://courses.arch.ntua.gr/fsr/107222/ergasia.pdf


----------



## Elena (Jan 8, 2009)

Προφανώς συμφωνώ με τον Ambrose σχετικά με το νόημα:

Μερικές χώρες σεμνύνονται για την εισαγωγή νέων όρων, όπως «επανάχρηση», «επανακατοίκηση», «επαναπολεοδόμηση», «αναζωογόνηση», την εισαγωγή της μη δόκιμα μεταφρασμένης έννοιας του φαινομένου «gentrification» ­ της εκδίωξης δηλαδή του προϋπάρχοντος πληθυσμού από μια αναβαθμιζόμενη αστική περιοχή και την εισδοχή νέου πληθυσμού ανώτερου κοινωνικού και οικονομικού επιπέδου, λόγω της ανεξέλεγκτης λειτουργίας των νόμων της αγοράς και κερδοσκοπίας πάνω στη γη ­, την εισαγωγή φράσεων-κλειδιών όπως «έλξη της πόλης», «ανασυσπειρωμένες πόλεις» κλπ., ακόμη τη διαστολή κάποιων εννοιών, όπως αυτή του Ιστορικού Κέντρου, το οποίο, χάριν κυρίως της ιταλικής συνεισφοράς, περιλαμβάνει, εκτός από τις περιοχές με πυκνότητα μνημείων και αξιόλογων πολεοδομικών συνόλων, και περιοχές με κοινωνική διαστρωμάτωση και ιστορική, δομική και χρηστική ταυτότητα [...].

http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=103332&ct=114

Κι έχει μεταφραστεί και ως «(αστικός) εξευγενισμός» (με και χωρίς εισαγωγικά -(urban) gentrification).


----------



## Elsa (Jan 8, 2009)

Οι ελληνικοί όροι _ανάπλαση_ και _αναβάθμιση_, αν δεν απατώμαι, δεν υπονοούν ούτε προϋποθέτουν την εκδίωξη του προϋπάρχοντος πληθυσµού και την εισαγωγή νέου πληθυσµού, ανώτερου κοινωνικού και οικονοµικού επιπέδου.
Τώρα είδα το παραπάνω, _αστικός εξευγενισμός_ λοιπόν...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 8, 2009)

Η αναβάθμιση όμως δε σημαίνει ότι τελικά θα έρθει πληθυσμός ανώτερου κοινωνικού και οικονομικού επιπέδου; Εννοώ το εξής: θυμάμαι ότι η Πλάκα παλιότερα και πιο πρόσφατα το Γκάζι ήταν πολύ υποβαθμισμένες περιοχές, σήμερα όμως είναι πανάκριβες (ιδίως η Πλάκα) και κατά συνέπεια αν συνεχίσει έτσι στο μέλλον θα κατοικούνται από μεσοαστούς ή μεγαλοαστούς. Όλα αυτά τα λέω επειδή έτσι έχω αποδώσει τον όρο σε λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο στο παρελθόν.

Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι το κατά πόσο χρειάζεται καινούριος όρος, πέρα από την αναβάθμιση. Δεν ξέρω επίσης αν υπάρχει σαφής αντιστοιχία της αναβάθμισης στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 8, 2009)

Αναβάθμιση σαφώς και στέκει σαν απόδοση για το gentrification. Αλλά το εξευγενισμός μ' αρέσει περισσότερο και είναι και πιο ακριβές.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 8, 2009)

Κυριλέ > εκκυριλισμός


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2011)

Ενημέρωση του νήματος:
Είδα σήμερα ότι κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο *εξυγίανση* (π.χ. μέτρα για την εξυγίανση του ιστορικού κέντρου) και λιγότεροι τον *εξωραϊσμό* (που τον θεωρώ γενικότερο, όπως είναι η _ανάπλαση_ και η _αναβάθμιση_, που ήδη αναφέρθηκαν, ή ο _ευπρεπισμός_, που δεν αναφέρθηκε). Ο Κώστας Βαλεοντής έχει προτείνει τους όρους _αριστοκρατικοποίηση_ και _μεγαλοαστικοποίηση_. Εγώ εξακολουθώ να μην έχω πρόβλημα με τον _εξευγενισμό_.

[...] έχει καταγγελθεί για gentrification («εξυγίανση»), το παιχνίδι όπου πρώτα υποβοηθάς με κάποιον τρόπο την υποβάθμιση μιας περιοχής, αγοράζεις έπειτα κοψοχρονιά παλιά σπίτια, τα φτιάχνεις και τα μοσχοπουλάς, διώχνεις δηλαδή παλιούς κατοίκους χαμηλών εισοδημάτων και προσελκύεις φραγκάτους κτλ. 
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2011/06/blog-post.html​
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentrification


----------



## sarant (Jun 4, 2011)

Κι εμένα μ' αρέσει ο εξευγενισμός και το χρησιμοποιώ. Οι προτάσεις του Βαλεοντή είναι πολύ καλές αν πληρώνεσαι με τη συλλαβή, έχουν 9 συλλαβές η κάθε μία ενώ ο εξευγενισμός έχει μόνο πέντε.


----------



## Costas (Sep 19, 2013)

Αυτή τη στιγμή που στο κέντρο της πόλης η τέχνη εξυπηρετεί στυγνά κερδοσκοπικά συμφέροντα των επενδυτών, το ΕΜΠΡΟΣ αποτελεί έμπρακτα ένα ανάχωμα στον εξευγενισμό και στην εμπορευματοποίηση που προωθείται όχι πλέον απλά ατομικά, αλλά ως μια ευρύτερη καταστολή. (tvxs)

"ανάχωμα στον εξευγενισμό" και είναι καλό πράμα; Όχι, δεν μ' αρέσει. Αντίθετα, το Βαλεόντειο "ανάχωμα στην αριστοκρατικοποίηση και στην εμπορευματοποίηση" θα μου ήταν πολύ πιο διαφανές και σαφές. Το δε αντεπιχείρημα του πλήθους των συλλαβών είναι καλό μόνο εφόσον δεν θυσιάζει την ποιότητα στο βωμό της ποσότητας.


----------



## Costas (Sep 19, 2013)

Βλέπω, Λεξιλογία αντί Οβομαλτίνης, Ανοιξίον! 


Οι Γάλλοι, που δεν έχουν gentry, πώς το λένε;


----------



## Costas (Sep 19, 2013)

La gentrification (mot anglais de gentry, « petite noblesse »[1]) est un phénomène urbain d'embourgeoisement. C'est le processus par lequel des arrivants plus aisés s'approprient un espace initialement occupé par des habitants ou usagers moins favorisés, transformant ainsi le profil économique et social du quartier au profit exclusif d'une couche sociale supérieure


Μπουρζουαδοποίηση λοιπόν, κι ας μην τη λένε έτσι. Ας δούμε και τους Γερμανούς (τέτοιοι όροι χρειαζονται συγκριτική μελέτη).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2013)

Χα! Gentrifizierung, Gentrifikation. Συνώνυμο: Yuppisierung


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2013)

Αν βέβαια μετά το _ανάχωμα_ είχαμε _«αστικό εξευγενισμό»_, μαζί με τα εισαγωγικά ίσως, θα μπορούσε να χάσει κάπως το λούστρο της ευγένειας και των ευγενών. Ωστόσο, τα μακρινάρια (_αριστοκρατικοποίηση, μεγαλοαστικοποίηση_) αποδίδουν καλύτερα τη σημασία.


----------



## Earion (Sep 19, 2013)

εξαριστοκρατισμός;

το ΕΜΠΡΟΣ αποτελεί έμπρακτα ένα ανάχωμα στον εξαριστοκρατισμό και την εμπορευματοποίηση που προωθείται


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2013)

Ε, ναι. Όσο και ο _εξαστισμός_ κυκλοφορεί αγκαζέ με την _αστικοποίηση_.
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...triantafyllides/search.html?lq=εξαστισμός&dq=


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2013)

Η γερμανική βίκη (βλ. πιο πάνω) λέει κάτι που εμείς ίσως δεν έχουμε αναδείξει, ότι δηλαδή gentry = (όχι μόνο) ανώτερη τάξη (αλλά επίσης και) αριστοκρατία χαμηλότερων βαθμίδων. Εμείς, βέβαια, ούτε ευγενείς διαφόρων βαθμίδων διαθέτουμε, ούτε τάξεις εδώ που τα λέμε, οπότε τι λεπτές διαφορές να βρούμε να περιγράψουμε...


----------



## Earion (Sep 19, 2013)

Δεν θα το έλεγα τόσο απόλυτα. Κι εμείς έχουμε (είχαμε) νοικοκυραίους, προύχοντες, προεστούς, προκρίτους, αφεντάδες, μεγαλουσιάνους, αρχοντανθρώπους, κυριλέδες (που είπε ο Δίπυλος), φραγκάτους ...

Απλώς δεν κολλάνε στην ποίηση ...


----------



## Costas (Sep 19, 2013)

Και όμως, κολλάνε. Εγώ αγαπώ τον όρο μπουρζουαζία, οπότε μια χαρά το βρίσκω το μπουρζουαδοποίηση, άσχετα αν ξέρω πως η λέξη δεν εχει τύχη για γενική αποδοχή. Η σημερινή αριστοκρατία είναι αριστοκρατία του χρήματος, οπότε εννοιολογικά με καλύπτει περισσότερο από το αριστοκρατ-. Εκείνο που δεν με καλύπτει είναι ο εξευγενισμός, που αναφέρεται σε ευγενεια "αιματος" (αλλά και σε ηθική). Αλλωστε και οι αλλοι απέφυγαν το ennoblissement.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2013)

...
Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον:

*Super? or not?* 

While we’re on the subject of prefixes, _super-_ was in the news in London this week following publication of a study by the Cripplegate Foundation (named after an ancient gate of the City of London; its name may be from Anglo-Saxon _crepel_, a covered way or underground passage). Many parts of London have been changed by _gentrification_, improvements that made them attractive to middle-class professionals such as doctors, lecturers and civil servants but have pushed out poorer residents. Some areas, such as Islington, the report asserts, are now suffering *supergentrification*, which isn’t just more of the same, but a shift towards colonisation by the super-rich, who are often very mobile and have scant interest in the local community. _Supergentrification _was applied first in 2000 by the British geographer Professor Loretta Lees to a similar shift in the Brooklyn Heights area of New York City. 

[στδ. Το 2003, βλ. Super-gentrification: The Case of Brooklyn Heights, New York City, _Urban Studies_, Vol. 40, No. 12, November 2003]


King's College London academic Loretta Lees reported that much of inner-city London was undergoing "super-gentrification", where "a new group of super-wealthy professionals, working in the City of London, is slowly imposing its mark on this Inner London housing market, in a way that differentiates it, and them, from traditional gentrifiers, and from the traditional urban upper classes ... Super-gentrification is quite different from the classical version of gentrification. It's of a higher economic order; you need a much higher salary and bonuses to live in Barnsbury" (some two miles north of central London).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentrification#Inner_London.2C_England


Super-gentrification in Barnsbury, London: globalization and gentrifying global elites at the neighbourhood level, Tim Butler and Loretta Lees


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2013)

Να πούμε, μια και το θυμήθηκα βλέποντας το μακρινάρι, ότι αναπόφευκτα θα λειτουργήσει η απλολογία στην _αριστοκρατικοποίηση_ και θα δώσει επίσης *αριστοκρατοποίηση*. Να και τα παραδείγματα. π.χ.

Σε μια διεισδυτική και παθιασμένη πολεμική, ο συγγραφέας εξετάζει πώς η αριστοκρατοποίηση, η προαστιοποίηση και ο ακαδημαϊκός καριερισμός έχουν υποσκάψει τη ζωτικότητα της πνευματικής ζωής στις Η.Π.Α.
http://www.biblionet.gr/book/126807/Οι_τελευταίοι_διανοούμενοι

In an incisive and passionate polemic, Russell Jacoby examines how gentrification, suburbanization, and academic careerism have sapped the vitality of American intellectual life.


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2013)

Ακαδημαϊκός εννοείς πανεπιστημιακός;


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ακαδημαϊκός εννοείς πανεπιστημιακός;


Εγώ ποτέ δεν λέω «ακαδημαϊκός» όταν εννοώ «πανεπιστημιακός» — όταν οι λέξεις είναι ουσιαστικά. Κι αυτό επειδή το ουσιαστικό «ο ακαδημαϊκός» έχει εντελώς διαφορετική σημασία από τον «πανεπιστημιακό». Ωστόσο, σε θέση επιθέτου το _ακαδημαϊκός_, όπως π.χ. στο _ακαδημαϊκό έτος_ και τον _ακαδημαϊκό πολίτη_, δεν είναι παρεξηγήσιμο. Άρα και ο _ακαδημαϊκός καριερισμός_ εδώ, που δεν είναι δική μου απόδοση αλλά παράθεμα, δεν είναι λάθος.


----------

